

Pen and paper rule (2006) - billswift
http://drezner.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2006/05/26/pen_and_paper_rule

======
Sukotto
What we need is something that looks and acts like paper, but also captures
the user's input and provides a sort of intellisense for math.

Something like the child of a kindle and a plam pilot (or wacom tablet). The
OCR and math-lookup part would be really hard but potentially really
interesting.

------
aichcon
I still prefer pen and paper for notes, sketches, and mockups - I find the
process of writing the thought down imprints it much better in my memory than
typing it and that helps me comprehend the problem better.

------
teilo
The title here needs an exclamation point, because is not "a rule", as in a
noun, but rule, as in a verb, in the slang sense.

